# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Stress en het effect op je lichaam

## shane

ik durf niet goed heel mijn verhaal uitgebreid hier op het web te zetten, het is erg complex en ik ben bang voor herkenning.
ik zal het beknopt uitleggen.
Sinds enkele maanden word ik gestalkt, in het begin aan huis, voorbij rijden, weten te vertellen welke kleding ik draag,achtervolging enz. Ook via mail.
Momenteel alleen via mijn gsm dmv telefoontjes en smsjes.
ik heb hiervan aangifte gedaan helaas kan de politie niet veel doen.
De stalker om hem zo maar eens te noemen weet waar ik werk, woon, waar mijn ouders wonen kortom hij weet alles tot in de kleinste details.
dit zegt voor mij al dat het een goede bekende moet zijn.
nu beweert de stalker alles wat er is gebeurd uit opdracht te doen voor twee zeer goede bekende van mij, namen en gebeurtenissen worden uitgebreid beschreven.
je begrijpt natuurlijk dat dit alles de nodige spanning met zich mee brengt, helemaal nu waarschijnlijk blijkt dat dit alles gebeurt door een vriendin ( mijn allerbeste 12 jaar lang) en haar partner.
ik weet het niet zeker en we twijfelen tussen hun en mijn ex vriend al ben ik er voor mijn gevoel van overtuigd dat de laatste dit niet is.

Sinds anderhalve week kreeg ik dus de smsjes met beschuldigen dat mijn vriendin en haar vriend dit hebben gedaan.
Afgelopen week barste de bom voor mij, helaas op het werk.na wederom een telefoontje hield ik het niet meer, het was op. alle emoties die al die tijd zo vast hebben gezeten kwamen eruit, eerst woede toen de tranen. helaas was dit een dag en mijn gevoelens zitten weer muurvast.
ik ben nooit ziek,nooit geen griep gehad nooit thuis van het werk en nu door zoiets heb ik me ziek gemeld.ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan,al had ik het idee dat hij mij ook niet kan helpen, hij neemt tenslotte mijn zorgen niet weg.
Bij de huisarts bloed geprikt, omdat ik in de afgelopen 1.5 maand 12 kilo ben afgevallen.verder kort uitgelegd wat de situatie is en hij adviseerde mij deze week thuis te blijven.vandaag ben ik terug geweest, uitslag van het bloed was goed, toch voel ik me honds beroerd. klachten aan mijn nek rug schouders, die volgens de huisarts erg gespannen zijn.hier heb ik medicatie voor gehad die ik 5 dagen in moet nemen, ook mijn klieren in mijn hals waren opgezet en last van mijn keel.kortom mijn hele lichaam doet zeer en ik heb het idee dat alles er nu uitkomt wat er is gebeurd.
ik moet weer een week rust houden en volgende week terug komen hoe het dan is.
je voelt je niets waard, slap nergens geen zin in en het enigste wat je kunt doen is piekeren.( het stalken blijft gewoon doorgaan, dus het probleem kan niet worden weggenomen) de spanning blijft en ik heb moeite me te ontspannen helemaal om dat alles zo vast zit, mijn spieren maar ook mijn gevoel.ik zou het uit willen schreeuwen maar het gaat niet.ik schaam me rot voor dit probleem vooral toen ik mijn werkgever moest bellen met wat er aan de hand is.gelukkig kreeg ik alle begrip, maar ik ben al niet zo'n praten al helemaal niet bij vreemden dus ook niet bij een huisarts.
sorry voor heel dit verhaal:
het is en het stalken, mijn vertrouwen in alles en iedereen is weg,want ja zelfs een vriendin waarvan je dacht ze na 12 jaar door en door te kennen blijkt oneerlijk te zijn.continu kijk je over je schouder, hou je alles en iedereen in gaten....
wie heeft voor mij wat tips om toch die ontspanning te krijgen waar ik zo hard aan toe ben?herkend iemand dit probleem? Kun je het de benaming stress geven of burnout of is het van alles wat?
ik weet niet meer wie me kan helpen mijn ouders en ik gaan eraan onderdoor en het houd niet op.mijn vader heeft last van hyperventilatie en al eerder een burnout gehad, die man houd dit ook niet vol.

bedankt voor het lezen, ik heb het in ieder geval even van me af kunnen schrijven.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Zo, dat is best een heftige situatie waar je je in bevind.

Ik kan niet zeggen dat ik ooit zoiets heb meegemaakt, maar mijn broer is een tijdje gestalkt door een ex van zijn vriendin. "Hij" belde ons op ieder moment. En als we dan ophingen, ging de telefoon weer. Meteen. Hij had blijkbaar een apparaat dat automatisch ons nummer belde.
Wij werden er na een tijdje ook erg zenuwachtig/gek van.

Hoe hebben we dit opgelost?

We hebben de politie ingeschakeld. Zij hebben toen - op hun beurt - de kpn ingeschakeld. Hierdoor wisten we snel wie het was en van waar het kwam.

Eén waarschuwing van de politie aan zijn adres was voldoende. Achteraf is het verhaal zelfs in de krant gekomen.

Moraal van dit verhaal: blijf er niet mee zitten. Als je het niet zelf kunt oplossen, laat het dan escaleren. Schakel de recherche in...

Er is blijkbaar iemand die ervan geniet dat je je zo opgejaagd voelt. Dit patroon moet je proberen te breken. Waarschijnlijk is het inderdaad iemand dicht bij je. Als het die "vriendin" is die je verdenkt, vraag je dan hetvolgende af: denk je dat ze bereid is om hiervoor aangehouden te worden??

Sterkte !!

----------


## Yv

Wat heftig zeg! Ik en mijn moeder hebben het meegemaakt, zo'n 10 jaar geleden. Wij wisten dat de ex-man van mijn moeder ons belde en dan de hoorn oplegde. Mijn moeder en ik woonden trouwens niet samen. We hadden dit patroon ook gezien bij zijn dochter, dus wisten we zeker dat hij het was. Via de politie kun je inderdaad het nummer achterhalen van diegene die je belt, want dit heeft mijn moeder gedaan. Ik heb mijn nummer veranderd en opdracht gegeven aan kpn dat het geheim moest blijven. Bij mij hielt het bellen op. Hij is nog wel eens 's avonds langs geweest met de auto. Deed dan z'n lichten uit als hij langzaam langs kwam rijden. Dat was het engste. Ik ben verhuisd, heb heel lang geen naambordje aan de deur gehad en ik heb geen last meer van hem.

Wat ik me afvraag bij jou is of je weet waarom je vriendin dit jou aandoet. Wat bezielt haar om iemand in te huren? Want diegene die stalkt ken je toch niet? 

Probeer in ieder geval wel zoveel mogelijk bij de politie aan te kloppen. Ook al heb je het gevoel dat ze niet veel kunnen doen, ze kennen je verhaal in ieder geval. Wat bij mij het geval was, dat ik me bedacht dat hij me nooit zou aanraken en mij lichamelijk pijn zou doen. Daarom heb ik me afgevraagd waarom ik dan bang voor hem moest zijn, wat natuurlijk zijn bedoeling was. Hij wilde op die manier mij in zijn macht hebben. Ik vertikte het om bang te zijn en probeerde me met sporten af te reageren. Ik heb heel veel gesquasht. Dat hielp me wel te ontspannen. Misschien kan sporten bij jou ook werken. Want er zit verdrtiet en woede in je lijf die eruit moet.

Hopelijk heb ik je iets geholpen. Sterkte!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

*Stress en het effect op je lichaam*
Stress en lichamelijke processen. Stress betekent in principe druk en spanning. Spanning brengt het lichaam en de geest in staat van paraatheid c.q. alert en klaar om tot actie over te gaan. Bij stress is extra concentratie en alertheid vereist. Het lichaam zorgt pijlsnel voor een adequaat antwoord in de vorm van een kettingreactie, waarbij verschillende organen en lichaamsprocessen in een verhoogde versnelling worden gezet. De volgende organen en processen worden in verhoogde werking gebracht bij stress:
* Centrale zenuwstelsel > Hypothalamus > Hypofyse > ACTH >
* Bijnieren > Cortisol > Adrenaline > Noradrenaline > Hart > Hartslag
* Lever > Energie > Cholesterol
* Longen > Ademhaling > Zweetklieren
* Maag > Spijsvertering
Stress Centrale Zenuwstelsel
Bij stress zet het centrale zenuwstelsel de hypothalamus, de hypofyse en de bijnieren meteen aan tot verhoogde activiteit. Er worden door hormoonklieren hormonen geproduceerd die hiervoor nodig zijn, waaronder b.v. ook endorfine om eventueel -indien nodig- de pijn te verzachten.
Hypothalamus Hypofyse Hormonen
Hormonen. De hypothalamus is een klier die een grote invloed heeft op ons gevoelsleven en het hormonale stelsel (endocriene systeem) c.q. het hormonale evenwicht. Deze centrale hormoonklier scheidt hormonen af die de hypofyse (hersenklier) tot actie aanzet.
Hypofyse ACTH
ACTH in bloed. De hypofyse is een klier die de besturing regelt van vrijwel alle hormoon producerende organen en processen in het lichaam. Bij stress scheidt de hypofyse ACTH in het bloed af. Nadere en uitgebreide informatie over Hypothalamus, hypofyse en hormonen is te vinden in Hormonen - Hormoonstelsel 
Bijnieren Cortisol Adrenaline
Cortisol Adrenaline Noradrenaline. De ACTH in de bloedbaan prikkelt op zijn beurt de bijnieren om extra cortisol aan te maken in het bloed. Cortisol zorgt voor de bloedsuikerconcentratie (zie Hypoglykemie ) en versnelt het stofwisselingsproces. Tevens geven de bijnieren extra adrenaline en noradrenaline af in de bloedbaan, waardoor het hart sneller gaat kloppen. Adrenaline is een zogenaamd stresshormoon.
* Adrenaline is de activator of aanjager voor de spieren en de hersenen
* Noradrenaline versnelt de hartslag en verhoogt de bloeddruk
Nadere en uitgebreide informatie over de werking van adrenaline, noradrenaline is te vinden in Hormonen - Humeur Emotie
Lever Energie Cholesterol
Energie Suiker Cholesterol. De lever -als suikerleverancier- geeft bij een seintje extra opgeslagen suiker vrij die nodig is bij een stressreactie en verhoogde paraatheid van het lichaam. Tevens zorgt de lever voor een stijgende concentratie cholesterol in het bloed, die als extra brandstof in het geheel dient.
Longen Hart Ademhaling
Snelle Adem Hartslag. De longen regelen een snellere ademhaling die nodig is om extra alert te zijn en het hart heeft een snellere hartslag voor extra activiteit en inspanning. Zo wordt je lichaam gereed gemaakt en kan je bijvoorbeeld harder rennen, sprinten of vluchten bij stress en gevaar; een mechanisme dat in ons instinct ingebouwd zit.
Maag Spijsvertering
Spijsvertering. De maag krijgt een seintje om de spijsvertering op een laag pitje te zetten. Dit om geen energie te verspillen aan activiteiten die er bij stress en verhoogde paraatheid niet toe doen. De spijsverteringsactiviteiten worden ondergeschikt aan een belangrijker proces.
Transpiratie Zweetklieren
Zweetklieren. De zweetklieren worden tot verhoogde activiteit aangespoord om extra vocht aan te maken. De transpiratie neemt toe om de warmte af te kunnen voeren die een verhoogd energielevel bij alertheid, verhoogde activiteiten en paraatheid met zich meebrengt.
Effecten Stress
Effecten stress. Door bovenstaande schets van de betrokken organen en processen wordt het duidelijk, dat stress heel wat in het lichaam teweegbrengt. Een kettingreactie die vele organen en lichaamsprocessen overwerk bezorgd. Het wekt dan ook geen verbazing dat langdurige blootstelling aan stress een slijtageslag is voor het lichaam. Zo sterk zelfs dat voortdurende of chronische stress de weerstand en het geheugen kan aantasten en kan lijden tot versnelde veroudering.
Stress Weerstand Veroudering
Weerstand T-cellen. Uit velerlei -ook psychologisch- onderzoek komt naar voren dat overmatige of langdurige stress enorme negatieve effecten kan hebben op ons lichaam. Door stress worden de hormonen in ons lichaam zo sterk geactiveerd en overprikkeld dat we uit (hormonaal) evenwicht raken. Stresserende omstandigheden en hun invloed op het hormonale systeem blijken ook een negatieve invloed op ons geheugen en weerstand c.q. immuunsysteem te hebben. Door stress wordt de hoeveelheid T-cellen in ons lichaam aangetast. T-cellen vervullen een belangrijke functie in de afweer tegen virussen en bacteriën, hetgeen door stress dus wordt afgebrokkeld.

Bron http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ij-stress.html

----------

